# Your choice of 9mm self-defense/carry ammo?



## XD40Colorado (Jun 19, 2011)

What grain, brand, and why did you choose it? 

Just curious !


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Hornady Critical Defense ammunition is the pinnacle in self defense ammunition.The most effective, consistent, and reliable self-defense ammunition available today.

I know this will not fail me.

But the gr,Has to do with the need of what your doing at the time.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

not listed but i use winchester ranger 100gr +p frangibles. 

the reason is simple, i friend in the business gave me about 4000 rounds and i can practice with and carry the same round. and i am a cheap sob.


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

I carry what most police use here 147 grain Federal Hydrashoks, because if it's okay for the cops to shoot bad guys with them it will be easier to convince a jury it was okay for me to do the same as the govt. does. They shoot well in all my pistols too.


----------



## XD40Colorado (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys. And that's a great point about legality. I hadn't considered that.


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

147 +P is an option as well, although I like the standard powered 147. It packs sufficient power and less likely to go through a person and hit something or someone else. Also, more manageable recoil. I have tried them all: 115 +p, 124 +P+, 147, 147 +P, and the standard pressure versions. I like 115gr FMJ for practice because it is cheap, and 147 standard for HP.


----------



## XD40Colorado (Jun 19, 2011)

Has anyone used Georgia Arms ammo?


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

XD40Colorado said:


> Has anyone used Georgia Arms ammo?


Yes, and have had no problems with both reloaded or new. 
I have tried 100 rounds of 115gr 9mm reloaded and 50 124gr +P HollowPoint and 20 147gr hollowpoint and 20 147 +P hollowpoint. 
I like their hollowpoint bullet design...looks like speer.

Their prices are not as good as http://www.usaammo.com's prices if you want 115gr JHP, $11.75 for reloaded and $12.95 for new. For standard 115gr FMJ practice I use reloaded and new USAammo. Reloaded FMJ is $8.45 per box and new FMJ is $9.45 per box before shipping. That is brass cased, FMJ. I found that getting at least five boxes justifies the shipping charges. Prepare to wait about 6 days if you are in the east as they ship from Idaho, I think. Since they don't offer 147gr JHP, I am looking elsewhere for JHP. Ga arms looking good, but also Federal Premium HST or Hydrashok, and Federal JHP white box and Winchester 147gr T-series.

USAammo has great 380 JHP, as well.

Also, for a great selection of self-defense ammo at good prices, check http://www.sgammo.com. They have Winchester T-Series (Black Talon) and Hydrashock in 50 round boxes...tired of those 20 round prices?

Also, really love gun-deals.com for tracking ammo prices. You can sort by price per round, and with or without shipping, and by vendor, etc if you sign up. If you find good ammo deals, please add it to the list.

Happy Hunting.


----------



## XD40Colorado (Jun 19, 2011)

What is the difference between a 124gr +P and 147gr going to be in terms of felt recoil? I know 147gr is sub-sonic, but what's the disadvantage to sub-sonic (if any?)


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

147gr. Winchester Rangers for me.


----------



## XD40Colorado (Jun 19, 2011)

How do the Rangers shoot? Pretty smooth? Much recoil?


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Golden Sabre cycles well and runs flawless in all my 9mm pistols....


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hornady Critical Defense Ammo is what I carry daily.

:smt1099


----------

